# When should u stop adding wood



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

Quick question is there a certain time when u quit adding wood. I am smoking a butt and it's been in for 6 hours and it has stalled. It's not really smoking a lot now. Should I add more chips or should I just let it be


----------



## themule69 (Jan 1, 2015)

It depends on how much smoke you like. I add smoke from start to finish. Depending on how big of a butt you have and how long it stalls you are probably many hours away from being done. You want 200°-205° for pulled and 185°-195° for sliced. Remember to post some pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok so is it normal for you to lose some degrees when it hits the stall.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jan 1, 2015)

syncom said:


> Ok so is it normal for you to lose some degrees when it hits the stall.


Yes.  The stall is due to evaporative cooling of the meat.  Basically, it sweats and cools down a bit.   No need to be alarmed.   You can crank up the chamber temp to power through the stall, wrap the meat in foil to help power through the stall, do both to help power through the stall, or crack open another beer and just ride it out.

As to the smoke, it's like Dave said, all depends on how much smoke flavor you want to have.  If you do wrap with foil you can definitely stop the smoke as it won't penetrate.


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

Perfect you guys are great


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

0101151545[1].jpg



__ syncom
__ Jan 1, 2015






Looking good so far.


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

10 hours into this smoke and we are up to 172.it's going to be awhile.I better get some more beer. Yahooo


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just for grins and giggles, pull the probe out of the butt and place it across the grate about 1/2 way between the edge and the butt.  Check and see what your chamber temp actually is.


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

231 is the temp


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

I really am not in a hurry. I plan on eat this tomorrow.I could of wrap it but hell I have the next four days off,


----------



## syncom (Jan 1, 2015)

Also with this smoke I havent used a mop. I really am looking for a nice bark. Also what's everyone take on The masterbuilt electric smoke manual temp.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 1, 2015)

I dont mop.    Great bark.  Mop will make it soft.   Go no foil, no mop.


----------

